# Keep those rays



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/tech/2010/04/09/gsif.ray.and.the.bay.cnn?hpt=C2

Are they talking about the typical skates? Or is it something else?


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

All of the pictures and footage were of cow nosed rays... the ones that school up in the bajillions.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Cow nose rays for sure. They can end your fishing trip quick if they show up by the hundreds. I've caught a few, but not sure what they tast like. Make great shark bait.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Good article, rays are a great by catch to rid a skunk.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there any easy way to tell a ray from a skate? They look pretty similar to me.


----------



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

kaizenakira said:


> Is there any easy way to tell a ray from a skate? They look pretty similar to me.


Skates are more like kite/diamond shaped. Rays have a wingspan longer than their length(nose to tail). This is how I at least differentiate them.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

kaizenakira said:


> Is there any easy way to tell a ray from a skate? They look pretty similar to me.


A ray has a slender tail. A skate has a thicker tail with thorn like spikes running down it. Once you catch both, you'll easily be able to tell the difference. I'd dig up some pics for comparison, but I'm half asleep.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Seems like you could make a helluva cat food out of'em!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I've eaten the wings off of a skate before. really not too bad for what i used to think was a trash fish. they are a lot of fun when you hook into them for some pullage. I'd try it. also cant wait to try fried sand fleas this summer!


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

NASTY!!!!!!!


----------



## OCEAN_BEAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Skates have littlew spines on there tails and a pointed snout. Rays have a very promonant barb above thier tails and a mor blunt snout


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

can rays sting you?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

kaizenakira said:


> can rays sting you?


Have to watch the barb on their back. Near where the tail meets their body. Also be careful with the tail. Seems like sometimes they'll straighten that thing out and try to poke you with it, like what happened with that Steve Irwin. Of course, it was alot more dangerous for him, because he was in the water swimming with it.

We have different species of rays around hear too. I'm not up on the names of all the different species, although I guess I should be by now. To me the rays with the "round" shape and short tail are the most aggressive when you bring them up. Doesn't mean their any more dangerous, just throwing it out there.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I've always wanted to try ray, but haven't caught one since I learned how to cook them. To remove the stinger, you can just use a pair of pliers and pull it out. A lot of the times they are served in restaurants they serve the wings that have been skinned (which I hear is pain in the arse). Was also tipped off to let them sit at least over night in your refrigerator to let the meat toughen up some, otherwise they are more a mushy texture.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Probalbe never will...*

I never try a ray and i don't know if i will. But you never say never


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

My family (Korean) has always eaten the wings. ina spicy stew kinda dish with rice . Don't knock it till you try it!! I dont get down with it much but my family loves it and now it may save the bay 

:fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

KoreanFisher said:


> My family (Korean) has always eaten the wings. ina spicy stew kinda dish with rice . Don't knock it till you try it!! I dont get down with it much but my family loves it and now it may save the bay
> 
> :fishing:




you have inadvertantly made for at least another 100 jokes about me and teo eating cats.... again.... thanks


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I tried it. Was sort of like chicken.  I soaked it in the fridge for a day and then tried cooking it in a frying pan with butter and cajun spices. It was edible, but not great. If someone has a simple reciple for it that tastes good, I'd try it again.

That said, I think targeting them for food is a mistake. Rays do not reproduce quickly. A concerted effort by commercial fisherman to catch and sell the cow nosed ray could wipe them out of the bay in a hurry. While that may seem like a good thing, don't know how that would impact the rest of the ecosystem.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Lot of ignorance in that video. Those bozos never once mentioned sharks or why oysters are truly important to the bay- they are just thinking about the next paycheck of a few and not the long term goals for all.


----------



## Rockpile Angler (Mar 24, 2009)

Id rather catch a cow nose than catch nothin. they pull pretty good.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL. we never target them but waste not want not. But i never liked it when some fishermen would catch then brutally stab then release them either. but to each their own!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

KoreanFisher said:


> LOL. we never target them but waste not want not. But i never liked it when some fishermen would catch then brutally stab then release them either. but to each their own!


That would just piss me off. Don't think I've ever seen that happen.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> If someone has a simple reciple for it that tastes good, I'd try it again.


Bleed the Ray good and cut off the wings . Then take each wing and cut into steaks . Spice them as you like and put them on the Grill . When they are done you can take a fork and just roll the skin off and then take the fork and split the steak in half and remove the cartilage .. Eat and enjoy !
They are not bad and they actually do have the consistency and taste of "chicken"
No need to let it sit to "toughen" them up they are not mushy at all .

Clear nose Skate


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

"In 2010, Greenpeace International has added the barndoor skate, bottlenose skate, spotback skate and maltese skate to its seafood red list. "The Greenpeace International seafood red list is a list of fish that are commonly sold in supermarkets around the world, and which have a very high risk of being sourced from unsustainable fisheries."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skate


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

HuskyMD said:


> That would just piss me off. Don't think I've ever seen that happen.


Husky, I think it used to be a more common practice. My father wasn't a big pier and surf guy, but used to take me when I was a kid, and sometimes stick the critters and throw them back. Don't think many people do it any more. Especially the ones young enough to be part of the "internet age". People now are a lot more conservation minded than years ago. People have easier access to information now as well. It's changed the game a whole lot. My dad is amazed when I talk about new fishing gear and whatnot. It was crazy to him to see pictures of a hundred pound tuna I caught on spinning gear. Talking about a guy who used to run offshore every weekend in an 18 footer, before gps with only a compass. Been offshore with him out of Rudee years back, trying to find fish at his old fishing grounds. Only guy I know that could somehow hit the Chesapeake Light Tower dead on on the way out, then hit it dead on again coming back in from 30+ miles with nothing but a compass. Just sayin, things have changed alot. I never stick em and throw them back either.

That being said, there sure does seem to be enough of them out there. I'm no biologist though.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Published Monday, May 01, 2006
Skate Goes From Trash Fish to Treasure

“It’s just a matter of getting people to make the leap from ‘Ooh, it’s a stingray’ to ‘Ah, it’s a really flaky, sweet fish,’

http://www.washingtonian.com/articles/bestbites/302.html


----------

